# Blue Catfish in Nebraska



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

My son Mitch and me are up in southeast Nebraska working a nuke plant refueling and Mitch got up with some of his old buddies and went fishin for cats!! The one being held by all 3 was 75 lbs and caught on rod and reel. The other was 65lbs and was caught on a bankline. Both were photographed and released. Notice the muddy water. Missouri River in August!!

75lb Blue cat










65lb blue


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Wouldn't take but one of them to make one hell of a fish fry!!! I would love hang into one that big on a rod and reel.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats some big cats. I might need my slammer for those.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

What might you catch a kitty like that on?


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

awesome ....WOW.....It's great to live in america....:usaflag


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

> *bowfisher91 (9/9/2009)*What might you catch a kitty like that on?


Theywere caught on"creek chubs" I think it is actually a red hose. You find a hole in a creek and catch them with a rod and reel. Almost as much fun as catchin the cats! Bluegill is also a good bait. steve


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

> *surfstryker (9/8/2009)*Thats some big cats. I might need my slammer for those.


you got that right.......i dont think i have any other poles that would last through that fight.


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

A can of cat food, what else would you use.:moon


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

awesome blues my friend, wish i would find some like that around here, them big cats are very elusive in our rivers


----------



## Phishinitis (Oct 8, 2008)

I've seen em caught noodlin or whatever but a rod and reel would be a blast with those guys. some river monsters for sure. nice


----------

